# BOATER MISSING, NOW FOUND



## D-Dave (Nov 24, 2011)

PLEASE HELP US FIND Scott Tennis England!!!


Scott is an expert pack-rafter (with a yellow packraft) who left on a SOLO Rafting trip a week ago, and has not been seen since! He was last dropped off about a mile from the Buffalo Fork River near Jackson Hole, WY area on the 18th!



We are trying to find volunteers for a search party for Scott Tennis England... We need people to come out in DROVES and help with this effort, PLEASE! A SEARCH AND RESCUE team is being briefed presently, and a new Facebook group is the place to post... (LINK BELOW)... please help us find a man who would give you the shirt off his back... by sharing this link below to the SEARCH AND RESCUE OPP going on soon...
https://www.facebook.com/groups/findscott/

All contact info is listed in the above link... please share it! More information will be listed in the link above soon!

Any help with logistics, lodging for out-of-towners to stay, food, transportation, communications, etc. would be GREATLY APPRECIATED!!!

Please help us find your FELLOW BOATER!!!

THANKS!!!

-Dave


----------



## D-Dave (Nov 24, 2011)

They found him!!! He is alive and well.... Thanks to a big response from his family, and all his boater friends!!! Way to come together!!!


----------



## Raftrat (Jul 9, 2012)

Was he okay or just an extra long trip? 


Sent from my iPad using Mountain Buzz


----------



## Jensjustduckie (Jun 29, 2007)

He forgot to leave his itinerary, that is all. He was fine the whole time.


----------

